# White specs always ich?



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

I added some clown loaches to my tank on Thurs afternoon. On Friday I noticed 1 white spec on one clown and 2 little white specs on another. Looked like ich.

When I woke up on Saturday, none of the fish had any spots. I know Ich can detach at night, but would all this happen so quickly?

No spots -> couple spots in 24 hours -> no spots in 24 hours

I did a 50% water change and raising temp to treat for ich, but was wondering if there's anything else that looks like ich but isn't.

Thanks!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There can be things on the skin, but 9 times in 10, it is ich. I have been fooled though, and had experiences like yours. At the same time, I would watch those fish like a hawk, just in case.


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

I know for sure the spots weren't there when I brought them home. I hand picked the fish and was staring a them for a long time before they entered my tank.

Do ich spots usually appear and disappear overnight? I thought the cycle was longer? The fish are scratching a bit, so I'm pretty sure it's ich.

What temperature do people recommend to get rid of the ich? 82?

I also have a aquaclear quickfilter which says it goes down to 1 micron. Would an ich strategy be to let the ich get caught in the filter and die off? I haven't found too much info other than the quickfilter should be able to catch the 30 micron ich. If this is true, it would seem like a great trap for the free-form ich stage. Haven't read of anyone suggesting the strategy. In fact, people say change the quickfilter every day, but that would seem to only stir up what would have got caught in the filter. If it's stuck... let it die!

Thoughts?


----------



## FrshwtrAR (Aug 28, 2012)

Robotman, I'm dealing with ich for the first time. Navigator black and Clep berry have helped me immensely. My fish aren't out of the woods yet, but I think they are getting close. They seem to be happy, hungry and active so far. 

Here's what I did (more info in the "possible ick" thread): increased heat to 85F (was warned to keep close eye on fish when doing this, as some don't handle temp increase well), removed carbon from filter, added air stone, treated once daily with quick cure (mixture of formalin and malachite green). I started with one drop per two gallons, and increase to one drop per 1.5 gallons (I have tetras, and they are more sensitive to the meds...usually would dose at one drop per gallon).

Good luck to you. Hopefully Clep and nav will weigh in if you have problems.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Loaches are harder to treat, but Ich meds will give suggestions on what to do with them in the instructions. If you suspect Ich, time is of the essence.
A one day drop off is weird, but I have seen it. I had it here a few weeks ago on some wild mollies I received. I treated and it was gone in a day - quick treatment right at the first blossom saves a lot of time and worry later.


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought you're not supposed to use medicine with loaches and planted tanks. Will malachite green or formalin hurt either?

Is it ok to keep the canister filter and quickfilter running while treating? I don't have carbon in either. I have some purigen bags, which I can take out. They need to be recharged anyways.

How do you know that the treatment is working if there are no specks on the fish?

Obviously I don't want to mess up my bio-filters so can someone confirm that these meds are ok for the bio filters, loaches, and plants?

Thanks!


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Also... I have black ghosts and a gouramie (labryth breather). Will the meds hurt these?


----------

